# [RISOLTO] /dev/md0 non viene creato in automatico

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

sul mio PC ho due sistemi Gentoo.

1) Sistema desktop con 2 dischi in RAID software (alcune partizioni in RAID0 altre in RAID1 - /dev/md0 è in RAID1)

e qui tutto funziona. Avvio il sistema normalmente, e tutti i /dev/md* mi vengono assemblati all'avvio senza problemi e tutte le partizioni vengono montate regolarmente come da /etc/fstab.

2) Sistema con XEN installato su un solo disco con varie partizioni.

Qui i /dev/md{1-5} vengono assemblati in automatico e posso montarli subito, mentre /dev/md0 no e devo farlo manualmente con 

```
mdamd -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
```

E questo anche se il file /etc/mdadm.conf è lo stesso del sistema al punto 1.

Se avvio con SystemRescueCD e faccio 

```
mount /dev/md0 /mnt/gentoo
```

mi monta la partizione senza problemi, ma se lo faccio da XEN mi dice:

```
mount: you must specify the filesystem type
```

Il filesystem ext2 è ovviamente compilato nel kernel, come è compilato il modulo raid1.

Non capisco perché accade. E accade solo con questa partizione ext2, perché con un'altra partizione /dev/md1 che è ext3 non ci sono problemi.

Se specifico il filesystem:

```
mount -t ext2 /dev/md0 /mnt/gentoo/

mount: special device /dev/md0 does not exist
```

Quindi questo mi fa pensare ad un problema con il RAID1. Ma anche l'altra partizione ext3 è in RAID1    :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Dov'è l'inghippo?

Questi sono i moduli che mi carica SysRescueCD.

----------

## cloc3

prova almeno a dirci se stai usando un raid software.

il sistema dice che /dev/md0 non esiste.

probabilmente il dispositivo non è previsto in qualche file di configurazione, tipo /etc/mdadm.conf.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, scusatemi, hai ragione. Sto usando il raid software.

Il file /etc/mdadm.conf è lo stesso che ho impostato nella configurazione 1) (desktop) quindi dovrebbe crearlo senza problemi, il /dev/md0.

Nella fattispecie la parte interessata sarebbe questa:

```
DEVICE /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

ARRAY /dev/md0 level=1 num-devices=2

        devices=/dev/sda1,/dev/sdb1
```

----------

## Kernel78

il problema è che non esiste md0 ...

ipotizzerei che lanciando il sistema da livecd non venga effettuata una completa scansione delle partizioni alla ricerca di raid da assemblare ...

hai già provato a far assemblare manualmente il raid a mdraid ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Vero, il problema è proprio quello, però mi sa che hai frainteso. Da livecd viene creato, mentre da XEN no.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> hai già provato a far assemblare manualmente il raid a mdraid ?

 

SÌ, e così facendo funziona tutto. Infatti non capisco.

----------

## Kernel78

purtroppo non so assolutamente nulla di XEN quindi non posso aiutarti oltre ...

ti consiglierei caldamente di cambiare il titolo della discussione in qualcosa che rappresenti meglio la natura del problema ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Non c'è bisogno di conoscere XEN. Penso sia un problema generico. Ora cambio il titolo.

Grazie

----------

## Kernel78

ok, aspetta un attimo che mi stai facendo incasinare ...

 *Quote:*   

> 1) sistema principale uso desktop con due dischi in RAID (ma in questo caso non riesco a montare una partizione /dev/md0 ext2 in raid1) 
> 
> 2) sistema con XEN, senza RAID, ma questo non ha importanza ora.

 

quindi non funziona in entrambi i sistemi

 *Quote:*   

> Il file /etc/mdadm.conf è lo stesso che ho impostato nella configurazione 1) (desktop) quindi dovrebbe crearlo senza problemi, il /dev/md0.

 

ma se sul desktop non funziona ???

 *Quote:*   

> Da livecd viene creato, mentre da XEN no.

 

non viene creata nemmeno da desktop ...

Giusto ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Cavolo, chiedo perdono. Mi rendo conto solo ora di aver scritto male le cose. Scusate. Devo aver scritto il primo post in un momento di particolare stanchezza. Ma veniamo al dunque.

1) Sistema desktop con 2 dischi in RAID software (alcune partizioni in RAID0 altre in RAID1 - /dev/md0 è in RAID1)

e qui tutto funziona. Avvio il sistema normalmente, e tutti i /dev/md* mi vengono assemblati all'avvio senza problemi

2) Sistema con XEN installato su un solo disco con varie partizioni.

Qui i /dev/md{1-5} vengono assemblati in automatico e posso montarli subito, mentre /dev/md0 no e devo farlo manualmente con 

```
mdamd -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
```

E questo anche se il file /etc/mdadm.conf è lo stesso del sistema al punto 1.

3) Avviando da livecd di SysRescueCD, tutti i /dev/md{0-5} mi vengono assemblati in automatico, così da non preoccuparmi di nulla (ovvero di dare il comando al punto 2) e di dare un semplice 

```
mount /dev/md0 /mnt/boot
```

Ora spero di non aver detto cacchiate, e scusatemi ancora.

Aggiorno il primo post.

----------

## fbcyborg

A quanto pare era un bug della precedente versione di mdadm.

Dopo aver aggiornato alla versione 3.1.4 il problema non si è più verificato!

----------

